# Need to use 360iu of HgH in 60 days.



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

So I’m in a predicament where I need to use 360iu of Hgh in 60 days.

I’m moving in with my girlfriend on May 1st and I can’t keep it in the fridge at our new house. 

She is aware that I’m on Trt but unaware that I’m injecting hgh everyday. Also she has a seven year old. So I’m not trying to sneak around injecting and keeping slin pins in the house. 

It breaks down to ruffly 6iu a day. I’m already experiencing really bad carpal tunnel. My hands  are already numb from 3.5iu a day. 

Should I inject it all at once in the am or split the dosages up. I’ve read that doing it all at once could have a more dramatic effect for fat loss and muscle building but could also cause more sides.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2021)

A few times per day


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2021)

Um, where do you live? You grow weed and shrooms too, right? I can help you. I’ve always liked you. You’re a great friend.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin said:


> Um, where do you live? You grow weed and shrooms too, right? I can help you. I’ve always liked you. You’re a great friend.



I live around the Denver area. No man I don’t grow shrooms, though I really enjoy them. I’m a cannabis grower at a commercial grow. 

Damn bro are you on the sake? Just kidding man. I’ve always liked you too. We’ll always be Philly bros no matter how many times I piss you off.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

j2048b said:


> A few times per day


 Yeah man that’s what I would normally do. My schedule is just so crazy working two jobs and sometimes I stay with her and don’t have access to the hgh on a consistent time schedule. 

Honestly my best bet right now would be bedtime and again morning.That’s not a problem unless I’m staying with her which can be a couple times a week. 

Im kinda fukked! That’s why I’m contemplating doing it all at once preferably in the morning. Maybe split into two doses on the days that work best. 

I’m not going to be able to feel my hands next week!


----------



## Beserker (Mar 2, 2021)

The fact that you would hide anything from a relationship is proof you shouldn’t be in it.  Spare the single mother trying to raise a kid the heart break and turmoil and just come clean and let her make a decision on if she wants that in their lives.  Honesty is the best policy.  Doesn’t make sense that you’re risking your health and the course of THEIR lives.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

Beserker said:


> The fact that you would hide anything from a relationship is proof you shouldn’t be in it.  Spare the single mother trying to raise a kid the heart break and turmoil and just come clean and let her make a decision on if she wants that in their lives.  Honesty is the best policy.  Doesn’t make sense that you’re risking your health and the course of THEIR lives.


 Lmao, thanks for your sharing your. opinion but I’m not a drama queen like you are. I never asked for relationship advice and could care less about your opinion on mine. Nice cliche response though.


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2021)

I have a small fridge safe with a combination on it, I just wake up open the safe and do the jab. You would have to tell the Mrs but this would keep anything away from the child. As for pinning 6iu a day I struggle at 4iu no matter how far I spread the dosage out my hands are numb


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

I personally wouldn't use so much that my hands are crippled.

The money you spent on it is already gone, so forget about that. Use whatever is a good amount for you, and just set aside the rest for the future. If it never gets used, so be it. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2021)

The sides are gonna get worse if you do that much. I've been off of it for about 3 mos now, and those issues went away. I was having similar sides to you after just doing 2-3 iu a day for about 9 mos.

I'd take cj's advice and just set aside what you don't use for another time. If it's unconstituted, it should be fine for a while.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 2, 2021)

DOOM said:


> Lmao, thanks for your sharing your. opinion but I’m not a drama queen like you are. I never asked for relationship advice and could care less about your opinion on mine. Nice cliche response though.



If you don't want a total answer, maybe just include the question that you want answered.

You mentioned your girlfriend and a child so it was included in his answer. No need to bash the guy for giving his opinion based on your situation. You brought it up as the reason why you had to take it all in a short period of time so he gave his opinion. 

Anyway, you already mentioned that you are getting bad sides with half of what you are proposing to do but you "need" to use everything you have in 60 days. I have several cycles worth of test but if a situation came where I "needed" to take all of it at once, I would toss it before I force myself to endure more sides just to use it all up in a certain period of time.

Trust me, you are not doing yourself any favors by almost doubling your GH when you are already experiencing those sides. You aren't going to get any more noticable benefits in that short of time but the extra sides will show in a day or so.

You have already mentioned that the obvious route of trying to split the doses several times per day is not possible for you so you have 3 options that I can see:

Do what you mentioned and do half at bedtime then again in the morning like you mentioned and deal with the harsh sides, throw the extra away and essentially lose money but save you body from enduring the extra sides or just tell your lady what you are doing. If she is cool with trt, I don't see how this would be that big of a shock. You can have prescription HGH as well.(I get that this is UG and not script) Its not like you are injecting heroin. Your body produces it naturally just like the testosterone you already take and its a good way to explain it to her(if you choose). If you are uncomfortable telling her the real reason you use it, tell her its for medical purposes as well. I mean, it is...sorta. Unless it is the last time you ever take HGH, might as well put it on the table now IMO.


PS: I am in no position to tell someone how to respond to advice as I have had snappy responses here to other people more times than I can count lol but I really think the guy was giving an honest opinion is all.

Good Luck man.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 2, 2021)

tell her its hcg & put it in one of these

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S2RBCT5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_R8Z2EBE4EBY83V94D57S


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2021)

6iu a day split in two


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> I have a small fridge safe with a combination on it, I just wake up open the safe and do the jab. You would have to tell the Mrs but this would keep anything away from the child. As for pinning 6iu a day I struggle at 4iu no matter how far I spread the dosage out my hands are numb


Trump that safe fridge sounds awesome. The hgh and the money are not really that important. Just didn’t want to keep anything around are new house with the little dude around.


----------



## DF (Mar 2, 2021)

I'd just sell the extra.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> The sides are gonna get worse if you do that much. I've been off of it for about 3 mos now, and those issues went away. I was having similar sides to you after just doing 2-3 iu a day for about 9 mos.
> 
> I'd take cj's advice and just set aside what you don't use for another time. If it's unconstituted, it should be fine for a while.


 I appreciate you taking time to respond. This is far from my first run, more like 7th or 8th. Though I’ve never used more the 4.5 iu before. 

What CJ said would be the logical thing to do. This I’m not as logical as CJ. I’m already 5 months in. The point of my thread was how to best utilize these last two months at a high dose.

I am not sure what direction to go? I realize bulk would be the logical thing to do at that dose but I’m curious what the results would be like on a cut? 

I definitely don’t feel guilty about  finishing the last two months worth before I move in with my lady. I’m definitely not hurting anybody by not bringing it in our new house. My goal is to hit it and quit it! and be done with it.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I personally wouldn't use so much that my hands are crippled.
> 
> The money you spent on it is already gone, so forget about that. Use whatever is a good amount for you, and just set aside the rest for the future. If it never gets used, so be it. It's not the end of the world.


 Thanks for the solid advice CJ! I wish you well man.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 2, 2021)

DOOM said:


> Lmao, thanks for your sharing your. opinion but I’m not a drama queen like you are. I never asked for relationship advice and could care less about your opinion on mine. Nice cliche response though.



Hey man just addressing the elephant in the room.  Being a father and someone with integrity, I can’t personally imagine someone willing to base a relationship on smoke and mirrors.

I just feel for the innocent kid... Drama queen behavior is hiding the truth from a single mother that you “care” about until she finds out too late that you’re a liar and probably not a good role model for her child.  Maybe she doesn’t care, but maybe she does and simply being honest would save the kid a world of confusion and hurt on top of what is probably already a rough life.  

None of my business, but if ye seek advice on the internet, ye shall get it whither or not you like it.  I wasn’t even going to respond... but I advocate for children whenever possible.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> If you don't want a total answer, maybe just include the question that you want answered.
> 
> You mentioned your girlfriend and a child so it was included in his answer. No need to bash the guy for giving his opinion based on your situation. You brought it up as the reason why you had to take it all in a short period of time so he gave his opinion.
> 
> ...


 I included them in the story because it is a real situation. Though its definitely not a ethical or moral dilemma for me. We’re not married and we’re not living together for two more months. 

I don’t feel bad not bringing hgh and slin pins into our new house and finishing what I have in my own home before we live together. I don’t see how I am endangering there lives and my own. 

Seems a bit dramatic too me? 

Thanks for taking time to respond BSP. I hope life is treating you well.


----------



## snake (Mar 2, 2021)

Beserker said:


> The fact that you would hide anything from a relationship is proof you shouldn’t be in it.  Spare the single mother trying to raise a kid the heart break and turmoil and just come clean and let her make a decision on if she wants that in their lives.  Honesty is the best policy.  Doesn’t make sense that you’re risking your health and the course of THEIR lives.



Maybe a little dramatic buddy and not saying you're wrong, but I got 26 years and I have to say, honesty is not always the best policy, sometime discretion is. 

As for all that HGH, if you're not comfortable with having it around, cut and run. Consider the loss a good investment in your new future.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2021)

I know DOOM, and if his old lady leave's him it will be because of his snippy attitude, not because he was hiding HGH! :32 (18):

My $0.02


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2021)

I wouldn’t tell my girlfriend shit either . She’s not his wife , and u never know when u will break up and if she will use
that against u. They don’t need to know shit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 2, 2021)

Either split the growth into 2 doses, or toss the rest if the sides are unbearable.

I've been married 11 years to atilla the hun, and living together for 15.

My wife knows what I do, but doesn't know everything I do, and I'm sure she is the same.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 2, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I wouldn’t tell my girlfriend shit either . She’s not his wife , and u never know when u will break up and if she will use
> that against u. They don’t need to know shit



Totally agree,
When my uncle and his ex wife divorced she told the police she felt threatened because he had a gun...shxt was registered and he never was involved with the law.

Long story short he was forced to turn it in and lose his rights all because she decided to become a deceptive/manipulative bxtch.

You never know how things are gonna turn out when it comes to dealing with another person.

"Prepare for the worse and you'll be ready for anything" - some drug dealer i knew when I was young lol


----------



## DOOM (Mar 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know DOOM, and if his old lady leave's him it will be because of his snippy attitude, not because he was hiding HGH! :32 (18):
> 
> My $0.02


 You don’t know shit man! Unlike you I’m not the board’s submissive yes man, Don’t you like watching your girl get boned by other men? I don’t care about the opinions of pathetic cock holds.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2021)

DOOM said:


> You don’t know shit man! Unlike you I’m not the board’s submissive yes man, Don’t you like watching your girl get boned by other men? I don’t care about the opinions of pathetic cock holds.



See, you got snippy again. You can't help it!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 2, 2021)

Don't move in w the gf,
Stick to the regular hgh schedule!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2021)

I don’t know I think 6 iu a day would be awesome . The sides are not bad hand pain maybe joint pain and wanting to sleep


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> See, you got snippy again. You can't help it!


Hahahahaha he called u a cuckold lol you guys are both Biden fans u should be buddies


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 3, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hahahahaha he called u a cuckold lol you guys are both Biden fans u should be buddies



Funny thing is I like the dude! I was just messin' with him.

I'm not gonna respond to name calling about my sexuality. If anyone wants to know about that they can read my thread in the red light section. I'm a pretty open book. We get wild sometimes, it's fun.


----------



## DOOM (Mar 3, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I don’t know I think 6 iu a day would be awesome . The sides are not bad hand pain maybe joint pain and wanting to sleep


Yeah Bro Bundy 6iu seems like a pretty solid finishing dosage to a 8 month hgh run. 

I’m really not sure what everyone is tripping about? Wtf is wrong with injecting hgh at my own house before I move?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2021)

I don’t know people are
soft these days


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 3, 2021)

Take the HGH over to a buddies for storage.  You can take HGH every other day and still get solid results.  No need to force all that product into u especially if u already have sides.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 3, 2021)

Youre on testosterone replacement and she knows it. Tell her youre trying out prescribed HGH. No woman knows what an IU is or how many times per day it needs administered


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 3, 2021)

Beserker said:


> Hey man just addressing the elephant in the room.  Being a father and someone with integrity, I can’t personally imagine someone willing to base a relationship on smoke and mirrors.
> 
> I just feel for the innocent kid... Drama queen behavior is hiding the truth from a single mother that you “care” about until she finds out too late that you’re a liar and probably not a good role model for her child.  Maybe she doesn’t care, but maybe she does and simply being honest would save the kid a world of confusion and hurt on top of what is probably already a rough life.
> 
> None of my business, but if ye seek advice on the internet, ye shall get it whither or not you like it.  I wasn’t even going to respond... but I advocate for children whenever possible.



Some groups define "integrity" differently.  In some groups "integrity" means knowing when to shut the **** up. In some groups, telling your girlfriend about criminal activity you and your brothers are involved in, just to soothe your pitiful conscience, does not result in the group making a finding of "integrity." Rather, it results in "discipline" being meted out upon you, being "center wheeled," or even being kicked out of the club entirely "bad."

Never forget that the activity we discuss on these underground boards, with alias names, is underground for a reason.  The shit we do is illegal.  People go to jail for this. 

Some of us realize that.  Other's pretend that is not the case, and instead lecture us about their "integrity."


----------

